# Melbourne this weekend 7th/8th October



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Any Mangoes keen for a fish? I'm definately going Saturday morning and (weather dependant) Sunday as well. Squidette is running the half-marathon on Sunday so she is out for both days - which opens the door for some crazy early or distant paddles for me. At present I am considering launching at Ricketts at about 4am Saturday (well before daybreak) to make the most of the dawn bite. I might also be tempted to join the *N*ew *I*mproved *P*oddy's *P*inkies on *L*ure *S*ociety *(NIPPLS)* and troll a few around.

All welcome


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

mate im drooling at the thought....

... help if i had my Yak. wont be long now


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Smurf, since Michelle isn't coming out Sat morning I'll have a spare yak - it's only a little fella though, so I guess it depends on how big you are. It's a Venturer, Length: 2.7m, Beam: 0.78m. It's not real quick, but it is stable and it's set up for fishing. Let me know.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah im keen mate ... i will PM you regarding a couple of things.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Yep alright, count me in  ,

i'll get myself geared up and meet you at rickets. where from rickets point do you launch?

As this will be my first fishing on a yak, what basics do you recomend i bring along ...

besides the obvious

warm clothes 
food/water
sunnies/sunscreen
rod/tackle.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Launch at Rickett's Point Yacht Club.
You'll need (if possible) waterproof pants OR wetsuit.
Rod and tackle
I've got spare PFD and paddle.
Since it's your first fish from a yak you'll want to keep the gear to a minimum.

The only problem will be lighting - I've got a light on my yak but not on Michelle's - and if you're on the water at 4am you'll need a light. An all-around white light would be best, but a headlamp should do I think


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been thinking Smurf, I'm happy to lend you the Venturer, but I'm feeling uneasy about its lack of a proper lighting setup - I'd hate for something bad to happen in the darkness at 4am. So how's this for a compromise - I'll still launch at 4, I'll bring along the venturer (I can fit it inside the wagon), and I'll arrange to meet you on the beach at a more gentlemanly hour, when the sun is well up - say 7 or 8am. We'll launch the Venturer and you can have a paddle and fish for a few hours. 
This is a better idea for a lot of reasons - no danger from getting run down by stinkboats in a poorly lit yak the main one. Also, your first yak fish will probably be a bit tricky, getting the hang of dealing with a rod, paddle, as well as balancing, etc - it's better for your first trip to be in daylight hours.

Let me know what you think. :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Squidder, it all sounds great mate ... BUT its a bit of a pain in the arse for you. I dont like to inconvience anybody so prehaps i will pass up on your great offer.  

there will be plenty of opportunities for me in the coming months.   :lol:

But thank you anyway, it was a generous offer.

Goodluck out on the water ...

cheers tony.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Squidder, I'm a working lad on Sat, and Sun maybe out coz I'm making googly eyes at lady Poddy and having a day trip somewheres (no yak). The following weekend is all go though!! Re nipples they seem to be everywhere at the moment, anyone seen that ad on TV? Catch ya soon Smurf.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Smurf - it's no inconvenience mate, and the offer still stands 

Poddy - have a nice day trip on Sunday and I'll catch ya next time.  The stretch along the back beaches (Rye, sorrento) is lovely for a day trip, some spectacular scenery and the girls love it. :wink: Maybe if I paddle really slow tomorrow the fish will think I'm you and I'll end up with a full bag  :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well, if your fair-dinkum about it not being such an inconvience ... then id be bloody rapped to join you.

let me know where to meet with you and at approx what time and i'll be there with bells on ( well maybe not bells ).

again i really appreciate your offer ...

look forward to meeting with ya

Regards Tony.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Tony, it's seriously not a hassle. Lets try for 7am, I'l be on the water early but I'll paddle back to the beach outside the Beaumaris Yacht Club at 7 (NOT the life saving club! The Yacht club has its own car park about 150m north of the main ricketts point car park). Either that or you can call my mobile when you get to the beach and I'll come in, whatever time is best for you. Parking is via a coin only ticket machine, $2/hour or $7 all day (rip off). Dunno if you prefer to fish bait, SP or troll lures, I'll be concentrating on SP early but I might switch to trolling if I'm not having any luck on the plastics. It's also worth trying for squid or garfish here if you're that way inclined. I'll PM you my mobile #.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds good Jason,

i dont have a mobile, BUT i will DEFINIETLY be on the beach at 7am SHARP. But, if you find the fishing are going nuts then dont come in till ya fished 'em all out. Im happy waiting on the beach.

I am going to try my hand at the SP's, and like yourself try a little trolling if the plastics arent getting any results.

truley looking forward to this mate ...


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds good Tony, see you on the beach at 7


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Jason

What time are you launching?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Jason
Still unsure if I'm in or out. If in, I'll try make it for 5am launch. Otherwise, good luck guys


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck guys. I can't make it out this weekend.

Regards
Grant


----------

